# Pimp My Canoe



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

OK I know that sounds Funny but this spring I'm wanting to Pimp my Canoe. I want to put a outborad on it, fish finder, road holders, Stabilzers on it. I will be using this in the Spring and Summer to fish small lakes, and river. In the Fall I will be useing it to Hunt out of. Right now I'm Priceing out a motor for it. It can take up to a 5HP motor. I want a 2 stroke. Does anyone out there have a used but newer motor.I may be able to get a 3.5 Nissian here shortly, but I don't know what the prices will be. Here is a pic of what i have and the specs.










Specifications: 
Length: 15'3"
Width: 40"
Depth: 15"


Construction: SuperLink3Weight: 110 lbs.
Maximum Capacity: 850 lbs. 

Also any suggestion on a fish finder would be great I would like to keep the price down has much has I can. Something around $150 to $300 range for it.

I don't have all of the money right now but I am saving up for it. Just need to get an Idea of how much I will get into. Any Ideas on what else I may need would be great has well.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

are those oarlocks i see? lol

nice, awesome idea! last year i was out in LSC with my canoe in the icebergs out from south river, lol, people thought i was nuts!

canoes are great if you have a brain and grew up with them. my buddy gave me one, he said, that thing is tipsy as a kayak, you can't stand up and fish you'll flip it......i was like stand up??? ***?

stabilizers are a nice added bonus. i like my garmin 240 blue, it seems alright, not sure on it's accuracy though, i think i need to do some adjusting.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Has some of you may seen on the fishing post I'm wanting to pimp out my Canoe. I love to duck hunt and I was woundering if any buddy has ever tried to build a blind on a Canoe. And if so do they have pics of it. I'm looking for ideas. Here is a pic of the Canoe that I have. I'm think it needs to be little weight that way I can haul 2 people and deocys.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

That might be a little scary If you take a dump there goes guns and all. Not to be an a-hole but I wouldnt go out in a canoe hunting for ducks or fishing with anyone. These sports require alot of movement and if your experianced whos to say that they are'nt? All in all that would be uncomfortable. I think you can pick up a used row boat for under $500 I see them along road and in ads all the time. This may be more reliable for you. Also those canoes are hard to transport you may end up needing a trailor to tow it, if you dont want to get extra support bars for vehicle. It will cost in long run if money is what your trying to save. Anyway good luck in you choice.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

I have a 1.75 GameFisher Motor and a Lowrance Flasher that would trick out your raft. PM me if interested.


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

I believe there is someone on this website that has a canoe blind (I recall seeing the pictures). If I was you I would look into those stabilzation pontoons that attach to the canoe.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

> stabilzation pontoons that attach to the canoe.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I bought the stablizers from Cabelas. Kinda pricey, but its well worth it to know you won't be tipping over in a bottomless swamp in freezing temps.
I actually use the pontoons/stablizers to put fastgrass on and conceal the whole canoe. With the pontoons you can bring the dog too. You can expand them out or keep them close in next to the canoe. Some cabelas catalogs have them and some don't, just call cabelas and ask them to look it up. I believe their $184 but cheaper than losing a gun or a life.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

.........I duck hunted out of a canoe with two of us and a load of decoys to boot....This was in a swamp next to a large lake..the water was only 2-3 feet deep but with a real mucky bottom......we brought 4 10' bamboo poles with us and stuck em' in the muck real real good....then lashed the canoe to the poles..the lashes could be easily removed when we paddled to retrieve the ducks...we had some burlap type camo to cover us.and the canoe was hidden at the edge of the tall swamp grasses....even though we had a lot of gear and were quite loaded down..we took our time ( in the dark ) under the moonlite to set up..no quick moves...talked to each other on the moves...and both of us were quite good at the paddles...if you're not gonna be in an open area and you know the weather will be decent and you're not too far from walking out and in not deep water and can swim.....go for it.......just remember to lash everything...if you got a dog......well...it stays home... heck you can even bring some home made styrofoam bags that weigh nothing and stay in the bottom of the canoe..

.............Good Luck.....


----------



## CubanFisherman (Mar 28, 2005)

Just a friendly reminder:if you do put a motor on, you need to register it and put on a sticker. It will have become a "motor craft."

I made a rig for my canoe to hook up a trolling motor. It worked, but it didn't go fast enough to be worth it. Additionally, paddling is therapeutic.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

The stabilzation poontons are on my list of thing to get. I have been playing with the idea of a blind on it for a year now. I will be getting a trailer for it because I am wanting to get a outboard for it. Also if anyone out there has a newer 2 storke 3HP to 5HP.I am looking for one of those has well. I can't buy it right this sec. But I was think some time aroundend of April or frist part of may I should have the money for it.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I am looking for 2 storke 3HP to 5HP.I can't buy it right this sec. But I was think some time around end of April or frist part of may I should have the money for it.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

raisinrat,
That boat is very similar in design to my Grumman SportBoat.









Specifications: 
Length: 15'3"
Width: 43"
Depth: 14"

The Grumman has foam under the gunnels, rear seat and in the bow cavity. Unfortunately, what I gain in bouyancy - I lose in storage space. The front 20" is unusable. I'll be drilling some holes on the top of the bow and the top of the rear seat to add cup holders this spring.

With the flat bottom and wider beam they are surprisingly stable. I've been out in some pretty windy conditions and asside from tracking woes, the boat was trouble free.

I'm also looking for a motor. I have a WTB post in the for-sale forum but no offers yet. Being aluminum and a bit heavier I can go as high as 7hp. Of course I like the idea of a lightweight, shallow draft boat so I'm going to stick with a smaller 3 to 5hp 2-stroke with internal tank if possible. 

I'll let you know if I find anything.

Currently I have a 48lb thrust trolling motor and it does alright in small indland lakes with two people. After getting the gas motor I'll be keeping the electric for "no-motor" lakes that I've grown fond of.

Check with Old Town before buying a trailer. Some canoes don't take kindly to being transported on the hull. Most are designed to transport resting on the gunnels. That said, I picked up a chinese trailer from Harbor Freight for under $300 that works great. If you're ever in the Allen Park area and want to check it out before buying one, drop me a PM.

HTH,

Rupe


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

i think pimping out a canoe is awesome, if i thought i would get a lot of use from it i would do the same thing. my uncle has had his canoe for a really really long time and he loves it. he has taken that canoe to alaska, montana, kentucky,kansas, and a bunch of other places i cannot think of. he hunts and fishes out of it. he has a custom cover for it and tows it with a trailer he made. it is just a beautiful rig! the times ive gone out on it with him ive had a great time, and people are always asking questions and admiring it. for a fishfinder, i just bought a lowrance x96 for my boat. it was only 200 bucks, but i have not used it yet. good luck and post some pics so we can see it when your done.


----------



## rootbeer (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey Mr. Rat-
Bought a canoe for myself last summer to fish out of. First thing I did was start pimpin! One thing I can tell you, the back starts aching after a while. I bought some folding stadium chairs at walmart for 12 bucks ea. Mounted on top of the front and rear seats. I can just sit on top of the whole thing, or open it up for a back rest when my old man's back starts to twinging. 
Mine does not have a square transom (wish it did!) but I mounted an elec. trolling motor just behind the rear seat. Put wood blocks inside and outside the hull for the motor to clamp on. It moves me out pretty good. Just from the trolling motor, I can tell you to be careful- if you over power the canoe or make a sudden turn with the motor, the whole canoe leans to one side. Kind of scary if you are not prepared. If you put a motor right in the center on back this might not be an issue- my motor is not on the center line.
Another thing I've found is you don't want to be climbing back and forth in the canoe to get aholt of stuff. You want everything within arm's reach. I rigged up some flat planks that go across the gunnels a couple feet ahead of the end seats. Covered em in that rubbery stuff you put in toolboxes or kitchen cabinets. Gives u a nice platform to set stuff on. I have a couple rod holders mounted to them, as well as a spot to strap down a fishfinder. 
got some other crap I did to it as well. I live in Newport- right around the corner from you! Pm me if you want to take a look at my 200$ bassassin.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Here are the Add-ons I have decided on so far.
*Stabilizer*












*Fish Finder Mouunt (LCR MOunt)*









*Cabela's Anchor Lock* (flush mount)









The Trailer on the other hand I can't make up my mind it is between this one,









And this one (sut-200-s)









Top one is from Harbor Freight it goes for 299.99 or so but it is a foot short has is. The 2nd one is from Cabelas and fits it perfectly and runs me about 665.99. The top one may be to narrow tho inside the well it messures something 38 inches. My Canoe has width of 40". Hey rootbeer do you have any pics.

What do you guys think.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Now your talking go anywhere anytime GOODLUCK....


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Lookin Sweeeet!!!!!

Still need to get a couple of rod holders for it... I put some netting up on the sides and under the seat to store my kack in...Keeps it out of the swill!!!

I used to fish out of a canoe alot in college up at CMU...Lots of good times with that boat. I even rigged up a sail for it on a camping trip...Worked great!!!


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

This is the rod holder I may go with.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

raisinrat,

That Harbor Freight trailer is the one I have. The bunks are adjustable. 

It is rated for 14' boats but I've had no problem hauling a 15' canoe with it. For less than the price of the Cabelas trailer you could have the HF trailer extended a foot or so. 

If you look at some of the trailers for Drift boats, the rear overhang is quite long. 

I'll try to get out to the garage and measure exactly how far the rear of the boat extends from the bunks and from the tail lights. (shhhh... I'm at work right now ). I'll let you know. I need to get it out of the garage this weekend and will get some pics so you can see how it fits onthe trailer.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks man it looks like I will be getting a Nissan 3.5 hp new for under $600. That is first then the fish finder. Going up to Alcona at the end of May I have to have those two things by then. Plus the money for the trip I get the Stabilizer has well. Then the trailer, holders are coming some where in between all this. If anybody would like to make a donates to this Canoe of $55 I will take them out for a Smallmouth trip down here on my home waters. lol :lol: :help: :help: :help:


----------



## rootbeer (Feb 22, 2006)

Mr. Rat-
No pic's of my rig. From what I can see, you are way ahead of me in rigging up your canoe! I took more of a bargain basement homemade approach, but given the choice, your rig looks like it will be a sweetheart!


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

we will see I think it will take about a month or two or maybe more to get everything I need I will post the final product when it's done. I fanyone has any ideas for a Duck blind for this I would like to here or see them has well.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I just measured the overhang. From the tail lights to the transom is about 48". Because the bunks extend past the tail lights, the rear edge of the bunks is only 32" from the stern.

HTH,
Chris


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I was thinking about buying two more bunk rail mount and make one long rail alot like this one here.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

raisinrat said:


> I was thinking about buying two more bunk rail mount and make one long rail alot like this one here.


Now thats a good idea. I use ratchet straps to hold the boat down. I found that if I crank the front strap down too tight it leaves the rear of the boat kinda light. I've had the bunks rotate a little but not enough to do cause concern. 

Being an aluminum boat it doesn't hurt anything. With a glass or composite canoe, having too much pressure on the hull at the front roller could cause some stress. 

The full length bunks could really help spread the weight. I'm going to have to look into doing something similar. Thanks for the tip.  

Chris


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

hey did you take those pics of it yet.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Nope. Thats the weekend project. I have to get the garage cleaned out and there are bikes and patio furniture holding the boat captive. 

On top if that, my sister-in-law is moving to Georgia. She brought over boxes of stuff she doesn't want to take with her. Guess where my son put 'em?

Thats right. In the boat. 

I'll try to have 'em up Saturday afternoon.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Go to WWW.espnoutdoors.com and click on Bass Tech, they just tweeked a kayakfor bass fishing , might get a couple of ideas there.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

One thing to think about with a trailer is storing the canoe upright. If you get a trailer were the canoe is stored upside down, you wont have to worry about water filling canoe (no drain plug). I used to do lots of canoing and a trailer with storage really works nice. Just a thought.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

with all the stiff I'm going to have on it it would be easier to back it in when I'm by my self. But hey thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

RR, I haven't got the boat out yet. The Mrs. thought it would be a better idea for me to help her sister move today. Luckily, shes moving to Gerogia so I don't have to unload the truck tomorrow. 

I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Raisinsrat,

I've got an Old Town Osprey 15'-5", similar to yours but without the square stern. I bought stabilizers (just like in Cabela's) from the manufacture. I paid extra for the camo powdercoated vs. the raw aluminum. This makes the canoe unbelieveable stable. My canoe has three seats and has the oar locks too. I've got the Old Town motor mount and the front anchor boom. It makes a great lightweight fishing machine.

Check out all the accessories that they offer for canoes and kayaks in the column to the left. They also have trailers.
http://www.canoegear.com/catalog/home.php

Funny thing is that this canoe hasn't been out of the rafters of the garage since I bought my DryFly Float Boat (inflatable pontoon) and was only used about 6 times prior to that....:sad:


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Finally...




















The straps are off and I don't trailer it with the motor on it but you get the idea.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks, how are the tries doing on that trailer, some people told me I should get one with 12s on it.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

SA ULTRA MAG said:


> Funny thing is that this canoe hasn't been out of the rafters of the garage since I bought my DryFly Float Boat (inflatable pontoon) and was only used about 6 times prior to that....:sad:


Is it holding the friken garage up or something?  

Get that thing down, sell it, and then buy an extra DryFly for me to mooch off of you...:lol: :evil: :lol: 

Mark


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

raisinrat said:


> Thanks, how are the tries doing on that trailer, some people told me I should get one with 12s on it.


Last fall I was haeded towards Mill lake out in Chelsea on I-94. The boat was behind the van and at 70 MPH I barely knew it was there. Keep the 8"-ers greased and all is well. The Harbor Freight trailer pictured has "Bearing-Buddy" caps so its east if ya got a grease gun. Otherwise get the .99¢ grease packs from AutoZone like I do.

As long as you're not rackin' up the miles on your trailer the 8" wheels will do just fine. From where you are to to the Raisin River you should have no problems at all. 

Lemme know when you're ready to get a Michigan-Sportsman Smallie outing together on the RR. I'm all in.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

don't know when but if I get the motor in time how about a Catfish trip. I got couple of places we could launch from.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

raisinrat said:


> don't know when but if I get the motor in time how about a Catfish trip. I got couple of places we could launch from.


You're on. 
Just gimme a heads up on when you'd like to get out.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Motor came in should have it end of april frist part of may. Cat trip in mid may if this happens.


----------



## rootbeer (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey, bud, how did the canoe turn out? Did you get it all rigged up? How's it been working? I've revisited this post several times- saw some great ideas on here. I Have made several changes to my canoe based on stuff that was pictured or mentioned. The biggest improvement was a set of stabilizers. I didn't even know there was such a thing! Keeping true to my home-made keep it cheap philosophy, I made my own out of PVC tubing. Made em so they are removable-takes about 20 seconds to slide them on. Took it out this weekend for the first time to try them. Unbelievable! Canoe is stable as a rock. I can stand up, walk from front to back, etc. Boat wakes that used to shiver me timbers I don't even have to pay attention to now! Went meat fishing at the hot hole in Monroe Saturday. I could stand up and play the big ones-way cool! Cost me about 50 bucks to make them. 
Anyways, thanks for starting the post and sharing your ideas, and thanks to everyone else who contributed photos and comments. I owe you one.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

There are a lot of cool homemade accessories for canoes and kayaks listed online. Try kayakfishingstuff.com or use your favorite search engine.


----------

